

Starbucks Style Guide - Cyby

About that Starbucks Style Guide, it seems that they removed that toggle box that was also showing the grids and some informations. Anyone know if that's a home made plugin? Is there any that could do such things?<p>I found that screen capture on Internet on what looked the box: http://cdn.impressivewebs.com/2012-04/starbucks-style-guide.jpg<p>Unfortunately, we can't see the actual grids...
======
Cyby
Finally, I've found that link with another screen capture where you can see
how the plugins in action:

<http://decodering.com/post/19688976750/starbucks-style-guide>

------
Cyby
My bad. They didn't remove it. It's just broken because of missing jQuery.

